# Leck finden



## TilRoquette (5. März 2012)

Liebe Teichgemeinschaft,

schon im Oktober/November (nachdem wir das Gartenwasser abgestellt hatten  ist die Wasseroberfläche des Teichs innerhalb von ca. 3 Wochen um ca. 30 cm abgesackt, so dass ich auf dieser Höhe ein Leck vermute.

(Seit dem ist die Wasseroberfläche sehr viel langsamer um weitere ca. 5 cm gesunken.  Ich vermute/hoffe, dass war normale Verdunstung - allerdings auch während der Frostperiode ...)

Kennt jemand einen Trick, wie ich feststellen kann, genau wo das Leck sich befindet?  

Ich dachte z.B. daran, das Wasser wieder um ca. 10 cm aufzufüllen und dann anhand irgend einer einer Flüssigkeit, die harmlos ist, sich aber optisch klar im Wasser absetzt und auf der Oberfläche bleibt, zu sehen, wo diese "abgesaugt" wird.

Hat jemand eine bessere Idee?  Wenn nein: was für eine Flüssigkeit könnte das sein?

Danke für Euren Rat.

Til


----------



## Moderlieschenking (5. März 2012)

*AW: Leck finden*

Hallo Til,

ich selbst musste Gott sei Dank noch keines suchen,
habe aber schon gelesen dass manche dies mit Milch machen.

LG Markus


----------



## Nymphaion (5. März 2012)

*AW: Leck finden*

Hallo,

ich habe es zwar noch nicht bei einem Folienteich ausprobiert, aber wir mussten schon etliche Male in aufgestauten Fischteichen nach Löchern suchen. Dazu ließen wir das Wasser fallen bis es nicht mehr weiter fiel, und dann gingen wir langsam die Ränder entlang und wirbelten mit einem Stock etwas Schlamm auf. Es entsteht dann eine Schlammwolke im Wasser. Wenn ein Loch in der Nähe ist, zieht die Wolke dorthin. Es funktioniert, da in Stauteichen immer Wasser nachfließt. Bei Dir ist es nötig etwas Wasser nachzufüllen, dann funktioniert es auch (oder Du hängst einen Schlauch ins Wasser und lässt während der Aktion ganz geringfügig Wasser nachlaufen).


----------



## Moonlight (5. März 2012)

*AW: Leck finden*

Milch oder kaffeesahne eignet sich hervorragend.


----------



## Nymphaion (6. März 2012)

*AW: Leck finden*

Milch und Milchprodukte bringen die Bakterienflora im Teich durcheinander. Unsere häuslichen Abwässer werden durch eine Kleinkläranlage und daran anschließend ein Schilfbecken gereinigt. Wir sind vom Hersteller eindringlich darauf hingewiesen worden, dass wir keinesfalls Milch ins Abwasser gelangen lassen dürfen. Schon wenige Tropfen genügen und die Reinigungsleistung fällt rapide ab. Ich vermute dass es im Teich nicht anders aussieht und man mit Milch dort die Selbstreinigungsfähigkeit stark vermindert.


----------



## underfrange (10. März 2012)

*AW: Leck finden*

Ich habe mal gehört, das es eine einfache möglichkeit gibt festzustellen ob es sich um verdunstung oder ein Loch handelt. Dazu einen Eimer in den Teich stellen und mit soviel Wasser füllen das die beiden Wasseroberflächen gleich hoch sind. Wenn es verdunstung ist dann fällt der Wasserstand im Eimer genauso stark wie im Teich.


----------



## jolantha (10. März 2012)

*AW: Leck finden*

Hallo Uwe,
Danke für den Tip, werd ich gleich die nächsten Tage ausprobieren !!


----------



## Redlisch (11. März 2012)

*AW: Leck finden*

Hallo, 
ich glaube kaum das die paar tropfen Kondensmich auf 30m³ Wasser etwas in den Bakterienflora durcheinander bringen sollten.

Die Kondensmilch bildet einen sehr schönen Schleier im Wasser und man sollte das Loch (wenn den eins da ist und nicht über Kapilare das Wasser rausgesaugt wird) finden (nicht vergessen vorher die Pumpen und Luftsprudler abzustellen!).

Zur Verdunstung: Diese betrug bei uns für die letzte Woche 3,9mm, da kam wohl mehr Regen runter als verdunstet ist 


Axel


----------



## underfrange (11. März 2012)

*AW: Leck finden*

Ja aber Verdunstung kann man ja nicht verallgemeinern. Das hängt ja von vielen Faktoren ab. Ich dachte im Winter auch erst das ich ein Loch habe, aber ich hatte extrem viel Verdunstung.


----------



## Redlisch (11. März 2012)

*AW: Leck finden*

Hallo



underfrange schrieb:


> Ja aber Verdunstung kann man ja nicht verallgemeinern. Das hängt ja von vielen Faktoren ab.



muß man ja auch nicht, man kann sie aber berechnen aus Wind (m/s),Solareinstrahlung (W/m²), Sonnenscheindauer (h/d),Temperatur (°C) und Luftfeuchte (r%)  und das passiert bei mir alle 2 Minuten.


 

Axel


----------



## underfrange (11. März 2012)

*AW: Leck finden*

Optimal. Hast deine Hausaufgaben gemacht 

Mit welchem Programm arbeitest du mit deiner Wetterstation??


----------



## Redlisch (11. März 2012)

*AW: Leck finden*

wie man im Diagramm sieht, mit WSWIN 

Aber die Vantage gibt das ja als fertige Rechnung per Funk an den Server rüber.

Axel


----------



## underfrange (11. März 2012)

*AW: Leck finden*

Sauber. Da kann ich mit meiner NEXUS nicht mithalten... 
Misst du deine tatsächliche Verdunstung nochmals im Teich??


----------

